# Cabo San Lucas Fishing Report and Baja



## jcsportfishing (May 14, 2012)

*Jc Sportfishing Weekly Fish Report.*
*As the Admiral Seas It*
*Fishing Report: 7/23/15 to 7/31/16*
*Stop By Our Office for up to Date Fishing Report.*


*Best Blue Marlin Fishing, Right Now! *​ *Blue Marlin Hooked 180lb, 270lb, 240lb, 350lb and Numerous Lost!*​ *Our Bob Marlin Lands Tuna 150lb and a 200lb!*​ *Need to Run 16 to 25 Miles for Big Tuna*​ *Whats Hot Hot This Week, Tuna Tuna!*​ *Striped Marlin Not as Good as Blues!*​ *We Had a Little Rain This Past Week!*​ *Inshore is Just SO SO!*​ ​ *Dorado Fishing not Happening!*​ *One Wahoo Caught this Week!*​ *Warm Water Temps Here to Stay!!*​ 

*Donald Trump calls JC, a Wanna Be Actor, and a Twirp!*

*JC screamed: Ill be Back on the Jimmy Fallon Show Soon!*

*Fish Report Boys says: JC, on the Tonight Show, Right, the Guys and Idiot!*​ *Captain Chris says: JC, Back on NBC!*​ *HymieB says: JC, Im Proud of Him, the Guy has Hollywood in his Blood!*​ *Darrell says: JC, Hollywood, that Clown. The Only Time I saw Him in Hollywood was He Coming Out of a XXX Theatre !*​ *The Brits say: JC, Tonight Show, Hollywood, NBC. A Load of Rubbish. We do Know JC Played His Harmonica as a Street Musican on Hollywood and Vine in the 70,s! *​ ​ *2 Recipes Inside!!*

*JC,s Salt-Roasted Baja Whole Red Snapper!!*

*JC,s Lemon Snapper with Herbed Butter*

*HEADLINES: July 31, 2016: *
*Fish report boy says: Pretty quiet around JC office over the last few days. All the autograph signing last week from his appearance on â€œThe Tonight Show with Jimmy Fallonâ€ wore old JC out. He was supposedly promoting his new book, which has his newest recipe in it â€œMarlin Guppy Soupâ€ will be the featured recipe in JC,s book , As the Admiral Seas it, Recipes from My Heartâ€ All that stuff about being a book author and a writer is pure fiction. Whats that all about JC: You cant even cook Bacon and Eggs!!! I had breakfast with you and you screwed up the Hot Cakes!! That beer batter you used for the cakes was more BEER than anything!! You tried to impress me by showing how to cook eggs on the hood of your 64 Rambler in that hot Cabo sun!! Well I want impressed, eggs had dirt in them. You and Chris traveled to New York to be on the Tonight Show was a waste of company money. Chris, acting as if he is your agent and body guard, what a clown he is also, I never respected Chris, the guy is a buffoon and all that stuff he says about himself being an orchard farmer, mango specialist, and an avocado doctor is more lies.*
*I have one other thing to say:**â€œ**Dont you ever call me Little Man again!!! Not sure where that comes from, Im 6,3 and your 5,8? Ive said: what I have to say!! I am going to write that so called report you hired me to write. *




*Jc Sportfishing Charters is a family owned and operated business and has been fishing in Cabo San Lucas for the past 18 years. Jerry, explains that his charter business is geared more for families and novice anglers, making sure everyone who charters a boat with him have a great time and lots of fun. We welcome families, and groups. We want everyone who fishes with us to take all the sites in and have a memorable experience. This is what is most important to us. We have and do a few tournaments each year and can cater to fisherman who might be interested in tournament fishing. Well lets get on with the fishing report for this past week.*

*WEATHER: Well, it wasnâ€™t too bad over the last week with some sunny days. It has been cloudy about half of the time with overcast skies. We did get a little rain on a couple different occasions but nothing major. It has been pretty humid and hot thatâ€™s for sure as it feels like September here now. *

*WATER: Mostly warm water in our area now on both sides the Pacific and Sea of Cortez side. The temps I noticed on the Tempbreak map was 82 to 88 degrees, which is pretty warm all over. If we could get some decent weather I think the fishing would be off the hook. Please check out the Tempbreak map link below to get a good idea on water temperatures.*
http://www.tempbreak.com/index.php?&cwregion=cb

*BILLFISH: Well the Blue Marlin fishing has been been really Hot with our boats hooking and releasing many big Blues over the past week. Some of the Blues we caught were tipping the scales at 180lb, 240lb, 270lb, 350lb with many hooked but not landed. The fish are taking lures and live bait, along with small Tuna and Skipjack. They seem to be spread out all over the place from the 95 to the Old Light House. We are catching both Blue Marlin and Striped Marlin as I write this report. Warm water has moved into the area and I think this is bringing the Marlin in especially the Blues. So they are here but they are spread out all over the place from the Pacific side to Sea of Cortez side.*


*DORADO: We are having great fishing but the sad part out of all of this is that the Dorado action isnâ€™t happening to much. We are picking up a few small ones here and there but really nothing to speak of. The Dorado fishing should be in full swing right now and it isnâ€™t. We think it could be the fact that the commercial boats have been netting the Sardines up at Mag Bay and using the Sardines for fertilizer. The Dorado follow the Sardines from up north down to Cabo so, if there isnâ€™t any Sardines there is no Dorado.*

*SWORDFISH: Hasn't heard of any caught this week.*

*WAHOO: I did hear of one Wahoo being caught this past week.*

*TUNA: Great week for Tuna this past week with some really big ones being landed. Our own Bob Marlin did land a 150lb Tuna and another at 200lb. So, we have had a good week as far as Tuna go and we know some of the other fleets did have a good Tuna week also. Most big Tuna we cauht we had to run outside to about the 16 mile mark and as far out as 25 miles. So, you do have to work for them but there is lots of big Tuna in the area to be taken. The 1150 all the way up to the San Jamie Banks is the hot areas.*

*INSHORE: A few Rooster fish after the port opened is all that was reported.*
​ *From The Admirals Kitchen!*​ 

*JC,s Salt-Roasted Baja Whole Red Snapper!!*

*If you're looking for moist and tender fish, try Salt-Roasted Whole Red Snapper. The crust seals in the juices and flavor while the fish cooks.*
*Ingrediants*
*1 (3 1/2- to 4-pound) whole Baja Red snapper, cleaned*
*1 lemon, sliced*
*4 rosemary sprigs*
*2 (3-pound) boxes kosher salt*
*4 egg whites *
*Preparation*

*1. Preheat oven to 400Â°. Stuff fish with sliced lemons and rosemary.*
*2. Combine kosher salt, egg whites, and 1/2 cup water in a large bowl. Line a large, rimmed baking sheet with aluminum foil or parchment paper. Spread one-third of the salt mixture on the lined baking sheet. Top with fish; cover with remaining salt mixture.*
*3. Bake fish 40 to 50 minutes. Crack salt layer with a hammer or meat mallet, and remove. Peel back fish skin; carefully remove meat, discarding skin and bones.*
*JC,s Lemon Red Snapper with Herbed Butter!!*

*A fragrant herbed butter and roasted lemon slices complement the sweet, nutty flavor of red snapper for a super-fresh dish. Complete the meal with colorful SautÃ©ed Zucchini and Bell Peppers.*
*Prep: 9 minutes; Cook: 13 minutes*
*Ingrediants*
*2 lemons*
*Cooking spray *
*4 (6-ounce) red snapper or other firm white fish fillets*
*1/4 teaspoon salt*
*1/4 teaspoon paprika*
*1/4 teaspoon black pepper *
*2 tablespoons butter, softened*
*1 1/2 teaspoons chopped fresh herbs (such as rosemary, thyme, basil, or parsley)*
*Fresh herb sprigs (optional)*

*Preparation*

*1. Preheat oven to 425Â°.*
*2. Cut 1 lemon into 8 slices. Place slices, in pairs, on a rimmed baking sheet coated with cooking spray. Grate remaining lemon to get 1 teaspoon lemon rind; set aside. Reserve lemon for another use.*
*3. Place 1 fillet on top of each pair of lemon slices. Combine salt, paprika, and pepper; sprinkle evenly over fish. Bake at 425Â° for 13 minutes or until fish flakes easily when tested with a fork or until desired degree of doneness.*
*4. While fish bakes, combine reserved lemon rind, butter, and herbs in a small bowl.*
*5. Place fish and lemon slices on individual serving plates; top each fillet with herbed butter, spreading to melt, if desired. Garnish with herb sprigs, if desired.*
*BEWARE: Please beware of the guys in the street selling boat charters. If you wait till the day you are fishing and go to the dock where your boat is many times people will mislead you to another boat or dock trying to put you on a boat that was not meant for you. You need to have a person guide you to your boat, who is from a reputable charter company. This way there is no confusion or misleading. Please remember when renting Sport fishing boats in Cabo that you rent your boat from reputable and established business. Walk into a fishing fleet office and ask questions about what you are getting and what are the costs? You don't* *want to rent boats from vendors in the streets and you do not want to book through shady websites offering you the world. Check through travel forums about reputable fishing fleets to deal with. Look for testimonials about the fleet your booking, your charter with. Ask about what will the boat be supplying? Will it include beverages or lunches? How much does it cost to fillet your catch? Check to see if charter boat is insured? Ask about getting your catch smoked? Check cost of a fishing license. These are just a few things to consider when booking your charter boat. We will be talking more about this in the next weeks fishing report. Until next time good fishing and we hope to see you in Cabo soon. Come by the office here in Cabo and get all the latest up to date fishing report. *http://www.jcsportfishing.com


----------

